# Thoughts of fellow NTs on the assessment of another (possible) NT?



## rosencrantz (Aug 1, 2012)

Lately I've been pondering over the MBTI type of a friend of mine and since I am fairly new to this I am looking for some opinions. 
First of all, I'm almost entirely positive that he's a NT as well, that's why I'm posting here, but if you come up with any other ideas, don't hesitate to share them.
He's definitely an extrovert (and he mocks my introversion with vigor); if people sometimes consider me a renowned asshole, him even more so. This friend of mine is also one of those people who can slack off and still get As, furthermore he has little patience for reading (he listens to audio books a lot though) and he enjoys philosophizing. I actually don't like disputing with him, because he has a very domineering personality (mark that an INTJ is saying this!) and he is a glib talker so even if I know I'm right, he manages to come out on top. Other than that, we are actually quite similar. I was thinking...ENTJ? Yes/No?


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd say ENTx. What about him makes you think he's a J?


----------



## rosencrantz (Aug 1, 2012)

I suspect his dominant function is Te, plus I read somewhere that Ps tend to gather information, while Js are more decisive (I doubt if this was an entirely viable source though. Confirm/deny?)


----------



## Nimbus (Apr 28, 2012)

What makes you so positive that this guy is a NT rather than another type? Also, what kind of stuff does he do that makes you think Te?

What's this guy like in a dispute with you? What do they tend to be about and what's his 'style'? How open does he seem to new ideas? 

(Sorry for the question bombardment :laughing

This guy sounds like a friend of mine, btw. My friend is the sort of very domineering guy who says he likes to debate and has very strong views, but his debating method basically consists of intimidation and shutting people down with some piece of complex vocab/jargon that he's picked up. I love calling him out on it. ;D


----------



## rosencrantz (Aug 1, 2012)

He talks a lot. It seems that he's just spitting out whatever is on his mind yet what he says sounds logical. Like I said, we're very similar. Except that he's an extrovert. He's definitely not a feeler, because we found a common ground based on a conversation concerning antisocial personalities and now as an inner joke he greets me along the lines of "Why hello, psychopath!" while I greet him the same way (replace 'psychopath' with 'sociopath'). He has a dark sense of humor.
He also has many intellectual pursuits. We frequently talk about culture and how many stupid people we know. We've discussed Death, Human vs. Animal, Myth of Sisyphus (particularly the essay by Albert Camus) etc.
We usually dispute about who's right.  He approaches new ideas critically and you have to have good arguments ready if you want to prove something. This guy actually doesn't go for intimidation, but since he speaks what's on his mind and has practically no regard for other people's feelings it might come off that way. For example, if he thinks you're stupid, you know it.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmm, I can put what you've said through the mentality of an ENTJ... seems to fit. Still think some of the vibes coming off him are in need of controlling, on the other hand, speaking your mind is an advantage of having a close friend.


----------



## Sinmara (Oct 26, 2010)

Have you considered ENTP?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I get a really, really strong ENTP vibe from this guy with perhaps enneagram 8 so he comes off as more ENTJ-ish than he is. 

Do note that sharing interests or even humor is not necessarily indicative of MBTI type. What matters is how he thinks, and he seems to show signs of Fe to me with the way he treats you, along with a little Fe chameleoning. But that's just my personal impression based on this very poor description of him. 

The only way for us to even be close to discern his type is to make him take a questionnaire in the What's My Type subforum.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

I would say ENTP, but there isn't enough info to go on here.


----------



## rosencrantz (Aug 1, 2012)

Now that I have read more on ENTPs I cannot believe I mistyped him as an ENTJ. He fits nearly all of the entp related stereotypes.

Thank you.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

Just for a loop, how about an ESTP? Does he come up with anything new? How does he process information? S types can be very argumentative and controlling as well.


----------



## rosencrantz (Aug 1, 2012)

It is actually interesting you mentioned this, because my circle of friends is made of three people and one of them is an ESTP. What is more, I tend to 'hang out' with the ESTP and the ENTP here mentioned together. I think the aforementioned individual I was pondering about here is definitely an ENTP; this is even more obvious when the ENTP and the ESTP are standing side by side.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

ah, people, so much fun. do they know you're typing them? It would be interesting to see what they self-assess as.


----------

